# acer aspire 5610



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

need help with my acer aspire 5610 i just install a fresh copy of xp pro on it but i'm having problem finding the network controller driver and the sm bus controller any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

Jmoney:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this link:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&areaid=2&formid=3394#results
Input your make and model
You will need the chipset driver installed first and the the network driver.
Just be sure you select the correct product and OS
Hope this helps


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks, i'll let you know the outcome


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

i've loaded the chipset driver like you told me, the sm bus crontroller driver is now install but the network controller driver still not. if you don't mind i think they might of call it something else which i have no id what would it be.

thanks,

Jmoney


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: network controller driver for an acer laptop aspire 5610*

Go to http://acer.com/support/download.htm
Click your location and pick your model (aspire 5610)
I'm guessing the sm bus controller is probably the card reader
For network controller I'm not sure. Perhaps under LAN or Broadcom drivers? If you know it's wireless, try the Atheros or Broadcom one instead.


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: network controller driver for an acer laptop aspire 5610*

thanks, i will try that


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Glad to hear your SM bus controller is installed.
The driver may be considered as a LAN Gigabit Driver v8.48.0.0 or Lan 10/100 driver v4.37.0.0 (toward the end of the list). I am unsure as to what you may have. I would try to install the first one (Gigabit)
If you are unsure do the following:
Go to the device manager (Right click My computer>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device Manager.
Tell me what you see that is in yellow or red exclamation points (Unknown devices?).
If you right click on the errors>Properties>Details Tab.
Post what info you can that comes up in the Device instance ID.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi Bill,

this is the device instant ID

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4320&SUBSYS_7050144F&REV_03\4&6B16D5B&0&10F0

thanks Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The ID comes up as a broadcom wireless adapter. It is the 10/100 4.37.00 on the Acer website, I think as the Gigabit driver on the list is also a broadcom.
This is also another link that has the driver, but it is an older release:
http://www.drivershq.com/Drivers/Devices/Acer-LAN-Broadcom-10-100M-LAN-Driver/14470/4/Drivers.aspx
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bill,

do you know how to activate the 802.11b/g wireless lan, the ethernet is workng fine but the wireless isn't, i did what you told me to do for the network controller that doesn't clear it either.

thanks,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you extract the driver and install it? If that one did not work and you still have the error in your device manager then try to install the Gigabit driver on the Acer site (toward the end of the list).
Bill


----------

